# Biocube lighting. Need Opinions for Lighting..



## kverma (Nov 29, 2010)

Hello Everyone, I am very new in this wonderful hobby. I have done a little research for couple months before i started my Planted fish tank.
I am using a 29G Biocube with Red Sea Flora Base substrate with pressurized Co2 system.
Well i have couple questions, if you guys can help me out here it will be really appreciated.
Currently i am using stock lighting. (I guess i need more light for a good plant growth)

My question is should i replace the 36W Actinic Blue Lamp with 36W 10K Daylight Coralife lamp or can i leave stock as it is, and some how install 
10W 20000K High Power 800LM LED Lamp from ebay(See Pic) 
If i install this LED would it be enough to have good growth for carpeted plants?


----------



## kverma (Nov 29, 2010)

Any suggestions ??


----------



## lednail (Apr 22, 2010)

for plant growth you want 5500 to 6700K. 
Cheers


----------



## kverma (Nov 29, 2010)

Thanks for info, i just replaced my Actinic Lamp with 36W 10K Daylight Coralife lamp. I hope it should be good enought.


----------



## s.tan (Apr 22, 2010)

The stock 10000K lights might be a little excessive for freshwater plants since they are more commonly used in salt water setups. No harm in giving it a try.


----------



## MananaP (Apr 22, 2010)

I use bro one side 67k and the other 10k. The combination is awesome and works well...


----------



## Tn23 (Apr 21, 2010)

You shouldn't be using the actinics, thats for salt water anyways, 6,700 provides good growth for your plants.


----------



## kverma (Nov 29, 2010)

well now i have two 36W 10,000 Daylight lamp. so 72W in total. Should these be good??
will i get any algae problem with these light setup???


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I didn't have CO2 so I noticed it was too much light for my needs in my 29g bc.


----------



## MananaP (Apr 22, 2010)

kverma said:


> well now i have two 36W 10,000 Daylight lamp. so 72W in total. Should these be good??
> will i get any algae problem with these light setup???


You can always tweak here and there bro. If you see algae starting to creep lower your lighting from 8hours to 6hours. Monitor your tank for the first month or so and do the necessary adjustments if need be.


----------



## oyf709 (Sep 18, 2010)

one of the place I baught all my DIY parts is from this Reef Led Lights
it is rather good in price and if u just need planted for a biocube, probly just need their Nano kit and just replace the existing biocube hood with all those DIY parts.


----------



## kverma (Nov 29, 2010)

Thanks for all your suggestions, 
For sure i will keep an eye on the system and make necessary changes.


----------

